# First trip in a few days/Last minute questions



## LynneD0813 (Jan 6, 2022)

I am taking the CZ in a roomette. I'll be traveling alone. 
Will the room fit a medium sized suitcase? I'd like to keep it with me. 
I'm concerned about the cleanliness of the roomette and the bathrooms. Should I clean them down? Are the bathrooms close to the roomette?
Can I plug in a hair dryer?
Any suggestions for sleeping comfortably?


----------



## zephyr17 (Jan 7, 2022)

No, unless you keep the upper down and put it there, you will not fit a medium suitcase in a Superliner roomette. When the bed is down, the only open floorspace is an area about 5" x 24" by the door. Put your suitcase on the downstairs rack and just bring toiletries and a change of clothes up. You also may not want to wrestle it up a very narrow, steep stairway with two 90° turns that are walled in on both sides.

There is one restroom on the upper level in the middle of the car and three downstairs. I have traveled many tens of thousands of miles in Superliner sleepers and seldom run into a restroom issues. If there is one, it is usually be because an inconsiderate passenger left a mess that the attendant hadn't had a chance to get to. In that case use one of the other ones until the attendant has a chance to rectify it. I have never been in a sleeper where all the restrooms were in bad shape. Coach can be another issue.

A restroom is not more than 1/2 car away, assuming your car's plumbing is in working order. The waste system is quite delicate and if someone tries to flush anything except their business and the _provided _TP there is a good chance they'll stop it up for the whole car.

It is not a bad idea to wipe down roomette surfaces with a Lysol wipe. For peace of mind, don't look under the seats, though. Things are typically pretty funky down there.

You can plug in hair dryer.

If you are side sleeper, try to sleep in your back or stomach. The sideways motion over switches will move you more if you are on your side and is more likely to wake you up. L


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 7, 2022)

I agree with zephyr7 as to the restrooms. Use downstairs ones. They get much less use both because there are three vs one upstairs and because most people are upstairs and don't want to go downstairs. We didn't mind. It's the only exercise you'll get on the train other than exercising your moth muscles at meals and your jaw at the jaw-dropping scenery.

I disagree with zephyr7 as to the medium size suitcase. You have a number of options:

Sleep in upper berth then lots of room to keep suitcase on seat of unsetup lower bed (seats). Disadvantage is headroom up there. Advantage is ability to move around more in room while getting ready for sleep and in morning. Don't bop your head. Very low headroom. Check it before you tell SCA which bunk to make up.
Pull down upper berth. Throw bag on it. Then push it up. My bag always fit. Is bag soft sided? If so, take out your morning clothes, lay them on upper bunk after pulling it down along with your toiletry kit and the stuff you take out of pockets. Your bag will be that much thinner.
You do not define "medium" Airplane carry-on? Bigger? I haul up one that used to meet airline regs but no longer does as they've shrunk them. I'll be 75 this month and I'm short and stout.

Here's another thought which we also did on last long trip when our big bag was BIG (airplane "check only" size). Pack a small soft bag with just enough to take up the stairs what you need. Put it in the bigger bag to haul around. When you get to the train, take it out. Leave the big one downstairs and carry up the small. Shortly before arrival, bring small bag downstairs and stuff it back in the big one and leave it there. Carry off one bag. That worked great because we had one BIG, one medium mentioned earlier and the soft-sided one. That worked great for us because we only dragged two around but the third meant we could leave the big ones in the rental car trunk while on trip, bringing in the other into the hotel for one-night stays. On the trains between two check-bagged stations, we checked the BIG one, left medium downstairs for emergencies and carried up the little.

Bring ziploc bag to store keys, watch, earrings, cell phone, small items so you have them close by while sleeping. Keeps them together (unless you'd rather keep them in purse).

You could bring along gaffer's tape and tape extra pillow from lower bunk to ceiling above your head if you sleep "upstairs". Makes sudden sitting up less painful.


----------



## chickpea (Jan 7, 2022)

Agree with @me_little_me about the luggage options in the roomette however my last trip I did this: checked a suitcase, plus packed a small soft duffel bag to bring in the roomette with me (change of clothes, toiletries etc) and brought in my laptop bag etc too. If you are alone there is room in the bed above as mentioned, but also IIRC there is a small storage cube thing up above? (Or is that Viewliner?) I had no trouble with the two small bags and putting my feet up on the seat (shoeless of course!).

Cleanliness: I didn't expect the world and it was ok but I did take wipes to clean up whatever seemed a bit yuck. I saw where someone suggested an extension cord and I concur, useful vs a short phone charger.

If you are riding next week (west>east) we might be traveling together. Feel free to DM me.


----------

